# Yozuri 3D Inshore Twitchbait - Anyone throwing them?



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks tasty! Never tried em but if they mimic the mirrodines then they should catch fish.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks fishy.


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

awesome baits, throw these around flamingo a a lot in Silver Back and Real Mullet, always have one tied on.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Have a couple and use them but have not caught anything on them. Now the Yozuri Crystal 3D Sinking Minnow absolutely kill fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Have a couple and use them but have not caught anything on them. Now the Yozuri Crystal 3D Sinking Minnow absolutely kill fish.
> View attachment 112284


I like that color but forgot what it’s called. Looking for them now.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like that color but forgot what it’s called. Looking for them now.


I like the sinking but have done just about as good with the floating especially in shallow water over shell reef. It is the black one (black top) but I have also done good on the green, bronze/yellow and silver or white colors. You can probably find them around $9 if you look hard enough. The 3.5" ones have worked best for me. If fishing for trout I believe these could hook a record.
https://www.amazon.com/Yo-Zuri-Crys...+3d+crystal+minnow+3.5&qid=1579234204&sr=8-12


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> Looks like Yo-Zuri's rival to the MirrOdine. Anyone use them?
> 
> http://yo-zuri.com/products/3d-inshore-twitchbait/
> 
> View attachment 112204



If its anything like a mirrodine it should be a good bait.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> If its anything like a mirrodine it should be a good bait.


Mirrodines are great but the rattles are plastic and after a while they begin to stick inside the tail of the chamber. I really like the Softdines but fish bend the wire inside really fast and it never swims right after a few bigger fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> I like the sinking but have done just about as good with the floating especially in shallow water over shell reef. It is the black one (black top) but I have also done good on the green, bronze/yellow and silver or white colors. You can probably find them around $9 if you look hard enough. The 3.5" ones have worked best for me. If fishing for trout I believe these could hook a record.
> https://www.amazon.com/Yo-Zuri-Crys...+3d+crystal+minnow+3.5&qid=1579234204&sr=8-12


I need more lures like I need another ex wife...


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

I use that lure a lot here in Fla., have caught a ton of various fish on them. It's been a great lure for me.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mirrodines are great but the rattles are plastic and after a while they begin to stick inside the tail of the chamber. I really like the Softdines but fish bend the wire inside really fast and it never swims right after a few bigger fish.


I don't usually have them long enough to encounter this problem although I have noticed that they will expand when left in a tackle box out in the sun. I ruined about $80 worth of my favorite color like this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a way to dye hard lures that makes the prettiest big trout catching pink and purple you ever saw. RIT liquid fabric dye for synthetic fabric. Boil some water with the dye in it and dunk the lures as the water cools. You want to put them in at about 150 degrees or you’ll cause the body to expand and your mirrodines will be topwaters...


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m a huge fan of twitch baits. Those yozuri are great. Also checkout the Unfair Rip-n-slash. They have great hardware and are deadly on the trout and reds in my area.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Skram said:


> I’m a huge fan of twitch baits.


Same, bought every single old school twitchn rap (balsa wood) I could find after they were discontinued. I really miss the old school sebile twitch baits before they became crap. Mirrodine is still my favorite though although each bait seems to work better on different days.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes they work when we see small size Silversides.
Have to upgrade those cheap hooks..... ICM



















This 28" Red was fooled by it, too ....ICM


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for Unfair Rip-n-Slash. The Rapala suspending Twitch baits look very realistic, but I haven't had much luck on them yet. The Skitter Walks are another story.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried one of these from Academy $4.49 each.
Soft bait similar to Mirrodine. Sight fished a red and had to bend it back to shape. Went on to catch more fish on it bending it back with my hands each time. It is a very slow sinker. Great over oyster bars! Local Academy had more colors than website.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/h2...nding-bait-slow-sink#repChildCatSku=113458131











@Snakesurf 
How do you work the 3D Crystal Minnow?


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I try to make the lure look like a wounded fish so I jerk it in a little and take up the slack, repeat. With a Corky I fish it like I am trying to hook the bottom, because they suspend they won't hit bottom but they will have the same action as a wounded fish.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

I fish em a lot and I love em, sink a bit faster than a regular mirrodine


----------

